# Nice gym on Samui??



## mcexpatus

Is there a nice gym on Samui??


Do any of the resorts sell memberships??


----------



## ThaiBetterPlace

I used to go to once on Choeng Mon area the Gym is in Sala Samui Resort, very nice,
you can pay per time or yealy or monthly depend on your need. However, 
I believe that many hotels and resorts are opend for memberships (yearly, monthly, daily)
as long as they can make money


----------



## mcexpatus

ThaiBetterPlace said:


> I used to go to once on Choeng Mon area the Gym is in Sala Samui Resort, very nice,
> you can pay per time or yealy or monthly depend on your need. However,
> I believe that many hotels and resorts are opend for memberships (yearly, monthly, daily)
> as long as they can make money


Great!!! Thanks for the guidance. Most appreciated.


----------

